# Simodrive 611 - Überspannung Zwischenkreis



## ToBo (20 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hab hier eine INDEX ABC Maschine mit Simodrive 611.

Verbaut ist ein E/R Modul 6SN1145-1BA02-0CA1 und
darauf leuchtet die LED für Fehler "Überspannung
Zwischenkreis".

Was kann ich da machen ?

Hab nur das Projektierungshandbuch in Net gefunden und
keine speziellen Angaben über diesen Fehler.


----------



## R.Blum (20 Mai 2010)

Hast Du schon mal die Stellung der Schalter auf dem E/R Modul konterolliert.
Wenn die Netzrückspesung deaktiviert ist (S1.3), dann muss es zu diesem Fehler kommen, wenn Antriebe abgebremst werden.

Kann es sein, dass Du ein instabiles Netz hast, dann wäre evt. der Einsatz eines Überspannungsbegrenzungsmoduls sinnvoll.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## ToBo (20 Mai 2010)

Die Schalter hab ich jetzt nicht kontrolliert, da die Maschine
ja schon lange produziert. Es sei denn jemand hätte sie
absichtlich verstellt.

Instabiles Netz ist gut 

Ich bin hier in Shanghai und das ist das Netz alles andere
als stabil....


----------



## Sesssko (21 Mai 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal so einen Fehler das am E/R-Modul die Meldung Überspannugn kam. Rückspeisung war aktiviert. Das Modul haben wir getauscht und bei Siemens reparieren lassen. Was genau an dem Modul defekt war weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

